# High Quality Drivers Wanted!



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey fellas (and ladies),

I’m posting here as Get Picked Up is looking to recruit drivers due to extraordinary growth in the business.

If you’re not familiar with us, we’re an Aussie owned and operated ground transport provider primarily to the Worker’s Compensation and Corporate markets. We only do pre-booked and pre-paid travel and service Australia-wide.

*We have a large number of drivers earning $1,000-3,000 per week ontop of their existing rideshare earnings through driving with us and currently need MORE drivers!*


WHATS IN IT FOR YOU;
*More $$$ - High value average bookings* - As our work is prebooked (and bookings longer), our average booking size is currently *~$60
Ability to choose bookings and work schedule ahead of time* - most of our bookings come in 1-2 weeks ahead of the pickup day.
*Fixed upfront pricing* - We show all details of the booking ahead of time including destination
*Flexibility* - Because our bookings are primarily in advance you can often get a booking to start/ finish the day close to home and work your other rideshare companies around ours and maximise your earnings
*Good and Repeat Customers* - If a customer ranks you above 4.5 stars you become their preferred driver for all future bookings. Many of our drivers have 50+ regular customers they transport. *The GPU System Rewards good service by default*.
*Australian Company* thats been running for over 11 Years.
*No Drunk and minimum fickle customers -* 99% of our bookings come from corporate and traveller customers... they arent fickle about whether there is a water in the car or not, and they just want a reliable ride thats on time and a pleasant driver.

** We don't endlessly recruit and dillute driver earnings* *Once we have enough drivers we stop recruiting until existing drivers stop driving or we get more corporate customers.

Due to the recent onboarding of major customers we *only *have additional positions for;

Sydney - 20 Drivers
Brisbane - 5 Drivers
Melbourne - 10 Drivers
Perth - 5 Drivers
ACT - 2 Drivers
*Apply ASAP* on the driver page at www.gpu.travel to *secure your position.*

HOW DO WE WORK:
Fares are charged on distance rate (not time)
Pre-booked trip value is a minimum of $33.00 (inclusive of GST)
Minimum fare distance 20m-9km
Waiting time and real time fare adjustments
*3000+* trips around Australia each week.
As the trip distance increases, so do rates.
*Weekly payments *each *Wednesday.*
Drivers can accumulate their “preferred” clients based on service performance.
Full IOS and Android app management


WHAT WE LOOK FOR
Experienced drivers with minimum 1,000 rideshare trips
4.9+ driver rating.
Minimum late model sedan/ SUV less than 5 years old at time of joining.
Good people skills and clean driving record.
ABN and GST registered.

Get Picked Up is perfect for the driver who is looking to add to their rideshare income with another stable *Aussie Company*. We support our drivers with our contact team 24 hrs a day and have an *office in Crows Nest* for driver support.

Find out more and start your driver registration at gpu.travel (make sure you register as a driver and not as a customer…yep, that does happen)

Happy to answer any questions in this thread.


----------



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Hi guys do you need someone at central coast?


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey,

We have a number of drivers on the coast.. you are welcome to join!

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Tv_uber said:


> Hi guys do you need someone at central coast?


Hey,

We have a number of drivers on the coast.. you are welcome to join!


----------



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> Hey,
> 
> We have a number of drivers on the coast.. you are welcome to join!


Ok but is anyone to have a chat before I onboard?


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Tv_uber said:


> Ok but is anyone to have a chat before I onboard?


Yeah.. give the 1300 number a buzz and ask any questions you have to the driver team prior to signing up!


----------



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> Yeah.. give the 1300 number a buzz and ask any questions you have to the driver team prior to signing up!


Thanks Dan all sorted, Rob was all over it. Good man!


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,
We are back at it again... we have had alot of booking growth and are looking for additional drivers.

If you are interested in coming onboard and want to ask some questions please feel free.


----------

